# Секвестрированная грыжа диска L5-S1 1,1 см. Стеноз канала 0,7 см.



## Алексей Александрович Иванов 34 (23 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте. Проблема с позвоночником. В сегменте L5-S1 обнаружена секвестрированная грыжа размером 1,1 см. Канал сужен до 0,7 см. Приятного мало. На один позвонок выше грыжа 0,5 см. Но она как то не пугает. Много хожу по врачам, но все говорят операция. Можно обойтись без операции? Ведь рецидив после операции неизбежен. Существуют же другие способы лечения. И гимнастика и бассейн и много разных способов. Хочется верить в чудеса. Проживаю в г.Саратове, и у нас эти операции делать толком не умеют. Специалистов нет. А в 34 года инвалидом остаться нет никакого желания. Тем более уже неделю боль отступила. Ноет немного нога, но таких болей нет как были раньше.


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2015)

*Алексей Александрович Иванов 34*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума -https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июл 2015)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся сейчас жалобы, течение заболевания,проведённое лечение. Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------

